# AML with CNS involvement



## Tonyj (Jan 25, 2012)

What is the proper diagnosis codes for AML (acute myelogenous leukemia) with CNS (central nervous system) involvement? 

AML-205.00, (CNS 198.3)??? It's the CNS that I'm iffy on. Any suggestions would be appreciated. The note is as stated in the title.


----------



## cblack712 (Feb 8, 2012)

Since the type of CNS involvement is not being specified I would use 349.9 with the 205.00. The CNS involvement could be vomiting, increased CSF pressure, AMS, vision loss, brain hemmorage, seizures, or neurotoxic effects of the treatment itself - unless you know the full history and type of CNS involvement that led to the specific encounter that is the best that you can do!


----------

